# Skeeter



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Spent a few hours at Mosquito today. Some gills and a few perch but no crappie or walleye. Gonna try again tomorrow and hopefully better luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I was there Sunday. Slow bite Gills and a few crappie. No walleye, even at dusk. Since the front passed through, Tuesday should be the turn back on day.

I'll be out there Tuesday. Gander Mountain 2 person hut. Blue sled. Big guy in Camo Orange. South End. I may be with a friend, but feel free to stop by and compare notes if you spot me.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Unfortunately I got an hour late start this morning on my way to mosquito because there was a car broke down at the end of my driveway. I won't be able to go Tuesday but I will certainly report how I do today. Will look for you on future trips.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

A few perch and a few gills again today. Beautiful day to be in the ice but having no luck finding eyes or crappie. I think I will try Milton next weekend. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Grizzly... Did the slush on top of the ice freeze up at all over night?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Mike_13 said:


> Grizzly... Did the slush on top of the ice freeze up at all over night?



Yes for the most part but was starting to get slushy again in some areas when I left. I wore rain gear over my coveralls to help keep me dry. When I left is morning it was 32" so there was not much freezing. Puddling closer to shore but out away it was not bad at all. Much worse yesterday. I left you plenty of fish!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How thick was the ice grizzly?


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> How thick was the ice grizzly?



Did not measure but I would guess it was 7-8 inches with a good 5-6 of clear ice out of Imagination Station. Saw several people out from the crane and then it looked like another group at the cemetery but could not see any further north. I was not concerned about the ice in my location and their were others out further from me. Should have measured real quick to be accurate.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I went out Tuesday as planned. Tried the bay between the marina and the beach. Caught bluegill. About 200 yards out past the bay, 3 huts were set up. They started at dawn and caught a few walleye.

My legs were painful so I could not walk out that far. I left the lake about 3:30.

How do you get the the imagination station area, and the cemetery? Is it possible to park there and then walk out onto the ice? I'm looking for crappie until I can walk out a greater distance. I have been swimming and walking in a pool to try and build up my leg strength. I was laid up for a few years due to a leg injuries.

Thanks.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

theres a big parking lot and beach right by the cemetary McCleary jacoby road runs right into it. not too far of a walk out to find fish either.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. I will go out Friday.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

FISNFOOL said:


> I went out Tuesday as planned. Tried the bay between the marina and the beach. Caught bluegill. About 200 yards out past the bay, 3 huts were set up. They started at dawn and caught a few walleye.
> 
> My legs were painful so I could not walk out that far. I left the lake about 3:30.
> 
> ...


 If you take 305 till it dead ends at the lake that's Imagination Station. I think there is still a sign there for it. There is a parking lot and boat ramp there. It's the same road that Lakeside Bait Shop is on.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks. OGF is teaching me well. I have not been on the ice since the 70's

Thanks to you guys, I now know how to get around on the south end.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

We went out of 305 on Tuesday and did great with gold pimples and minnows. We caught a two man limit and threw back 20 smalls. Ice was 7-8" and easy pulling. Also went to buoy line on Monday, only caught 1 crappie, but the ice was good.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Walleye sport??


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Walleye! Started hitting about 3pm til dark.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

SportTroller said:


> Walleye! Started hitting about 3pm til dark.



Best report I've seen yet very nice job! Any pics?


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

No, but they taste Great!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh I believe it lol


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

great report. gold pimples with minnies seem to be doing the trick. did well with it on monday off the cemetary couple dink eyes and a mess of perch. all the eyes im getting are the same size...small. surprised i havent got a crappie yet either. thats all we caught there last year. heading out tonight prob off 305 or the cemetary. anyone out there today that wants to make that decision making process a little easier let me know what and where. would really like to find some eater eyes never pulled one worth writing home about thru the hole.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking what size pimples


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

pmiple-gold ice 1/4oz. we caught some on gold clam tungston jigs too


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

CrappieCowboy15 said:


> pmiple-gold ice 1/4oz. we caught some on gold clam tungston jigs too


Thanks for the info cowboy.


----------



## bobbyb (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey cowboy do you take them red and yellow blade looking things off the pimples. Never used these before was just wondering


----------

